# Annual Report 2023 (Jan - Feb) 13a Visa Permanent Residents



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines*
https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/posts/pfbid0a2cvDfj7rf9MWNBTtVnECiSMVap7VbWqhRAmDtDuyPbJyXeEoZw6jujmKpBBMsTal?__cft__[0]=AZU1Nc81A6hYsODmDS1LzFWBfYvd73oW0Uc6Q_b08K2T69Plla6SHZepZKbiaG0QDAbIddgxPwrti0FvPu-Byoqz0-ymLTEqanRFZHIIsUN0kfEOEsJNTo5xbKUgw19FvFkJA8L8c0aFVnzQvbrRxm0Gb1KAmw8nCRRAd-zcsCl8IPlN9nenkX1OmNcw0ZsHVmw&*tn*=,O,P-R

ANNUAL REPORT 2023
Pursuant to Section 10 of Republic Act No. 562, as amended, also known as the "Alien Registration Act of 1950,” ALL registered aliens shall, within the first sixty (60) days of every calendar year, report in person to the Bureau of Immigration Main office in Intramuros, Manila; or to the nearest participating office.
The parent or legal guardian of an alien who is less than 14 years of age shall have the duty of reporting for such alien.
The alien/reportee shall present the following immigration documents, namely:
(1) Original ACR I-Card of card holders or original paper-based ACR; and,
(2) Valid passport.
Failure to make the report shall cause the cancellation of the corresponding registration certificate.
#BIAnnualReport2023
#ProtectPHBorders
#BureauofImmigration
#ImmigrationHelplinePH


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Already completed on the immigration website. Then it displayed a box with the square with all the squigglys inside and a number & said to print. My printer is broke so just wrote down the number so I can go to the office after Jan 1 and pay the fee.

Fred


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> *Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines*
> https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/posts/pfbid0a2cvDfj7rf9MWNBTtVnECiSMVap7VbWqhRAmDtDuyPbJyXeEoZw6jujmKpBBMsTal?__cft__[0]=AZU1Nc81A6hYsODmDS1LzFWBfYvd73oW0Uc6Q_b08K2T69Plla6SHZepZKbiaG0QDAbIddgxPwrti0FvPu-Byoqz0-ymLTEqanRFZHIIsUN0kfEOEsJNTo5xbKUgw19FvFkJA8L8c0aFVnzQvbrRxm0Gb1KAmw8nCRRAd-zcsCl8IPlN9nenkX1OmNcw0ZsHVmw&*tn*=,O,P-R
> 
> ANNUAL REPORT 2023
> ...


Thanks for the heads up MCA.
I usually wait till February and try to go on a Tuesday morning, as the office is usually empty.



fmartin_gila said:


> .
> Already completed on the immigration website. Then it displayed a box with the square with all the squigglys inside and a number & said to print. My printer is broke so just wrote down the number so I can go to the office after Jan 1 and pay the fee.
> 
> Fred


Jan 1 is a Sunday and Jan 2 is a special non working holiday, so i wouldn't try to go on those days.
I think only head office is by appointment. Regional offices are usually walk in.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

A note for anyone that usually reports to Intramuros.



https://immigration.gov.ph/images/AnnualReport/AnnualReport_2023.pdf


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I think SRRV holders are exempt.

PRA website is not reachable at the moment to check.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Thanks for the heads up MCA.
> I usually wait till February and try to go on a Tuesday morning, as the office is usually empty.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Magsasaja, I would have wasted a trip to the bank on Monday. Philippine holidays 2023


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I still can not reach

pra.gov.ph

?


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Howard_Z said:


> I think SRRV holders are exempt. PRA website is not reachable at the moment to check.


Correct; SRRV holders are exempt.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I still can not reach
> 
> pra.gov.ph
> 
> ?


Sometimes the government links are blocked or the site's are down for day's. 

I haven't tried today yet but yesterday my links to PRA were down.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I still can not reach
> 
> pra.gov.ph
> 
> ?


Howard the PRA website is working today and here's the link, you don't need to check in annually. PRA benefits link

SRRVisa Benefits Paragraph:

*BENEFITS*
1. Indefinite stay with multiple-entry/exit privileges;
2. Exemption from:
• Philippine Bureau of Immigration ACR-I Card (Annual Report)
• Customs duties & taxes for one time importation of household goods & personal effects worth up to US$7,000.00 Tax from pensions & annuities
• Travel Tax, if retiree has not stayed in the Philippines for more than 1 year from last date of entry
• Student Visa/Study Permit
3. Access to the Greet & Assist Program at selected Philippine airports;
4. Free subscription to the PRA Newsletter;
5. Discount privileges from PRA accredited Merchant Partners;
6. Free assistance in transacting with other government agencies;
7. Entitlement to PHILHEALTH benefits & privileges.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I came across this on another forum. Hopefully may clarify for some:  
.


https://immigration.gov.ph/images/AnnualReport/AnnualReport_2023.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't forget to bring last years reciepts. 

I'm going try and get this knocked out tomorrow at the nearest satellite office.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I will try to just do a 'walk-in' at my local Dagupan office during the next week, as I'll be over there anyway, sending off my boy's British passport renewal docs...via DHL or Fedex .
I seem to recall last time a prior appointment was supposedly needed (due to Covid), the staff did an 'instant' appointment for you anyway...since you were standing there in front of them. 🤭 Good people !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Finished the annual check-in, get ready for some bureaucracy and red tape:


-Register online for your annual check-in from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website, link off to the left. You'll need your email and a password (I used my phone, had to also reset my password). 🙁. Update here's that link 
https://e-services.immigration.gov.ph/

-You will need your passport and ACR card, also make sure to have your original 13a even if it's an old expired passport. 

-They take a photo of you (this is something new).

-Fee is 310 pesos so try to bring exact or at least the 10 pesos.

-After paying my fees, I waited to have my passport returned to me.

- it's busy right now because many expats "me" failed to register online plus so many visitors now extending their Visa's.

Positive note is that you can do this with your Smartphone and no need for a printed copy, take a screenshot for immigration. 

The negative is the volume of noise because of so many of our fellow expats doing this. Even though I forgot to register online it only took an hour.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

My mate went and made online appointment. Went to his usual Makati office and found its been closed for 9 months. 
But no one apparently could be bothered to update the website. 
T


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's the online link below for the annual check-in, you can fill this out and make a photo shot and use your Smartphone no need to print it out, just photo shop it.

This online form is not for making appointments it just seems to be needless redundancy, you have to fill in your passport information, information they should already have so I don't get it and it appears neither does anyone else I talked with while waiting.

The offices still seem to enforce all the previous sign in covid procedures. 



https://e-services.immigration.gov.ph/


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I went in to my local BI office late this morning to (and already signed up online) do my Annual Report, as I was in the city on other business anyway.
Ooops. Packed (mainly with nuns!  ).

Another time...


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

I inquired at the BI website by messenger and was told that the appointment system is for the main office. Satellite offices will do walk-in annual reports.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

At the end of registering, the BI website says something like (from memory) 'Now proceed to ...list of the Manila offices... or your nearest Immigration office'. Still, only a 10 minute job to fill out the online form, so may as well do it, I suppose.


----------

